# September, Pic of the Month Comp



## harrigab

it's showing no signs of waning, so let's get into this month's comp. I wonder if autumn/fall approaching will affect the type of pics? looking forward to them anyway so get snapping folks


----------



## solefald

I'll bite


----------



## harrigab

which pic are you entering solefald? (only 1 pic per member)


----------



## solefald

harrigab said:


> which pic are you entering solefald? (only 1 pic per member)


Oops. The first one on the couch.


----------



## lildancngurl

Ginny and her best friend, Jackson.  
We JUST moved into a new house due to a house fire and she LOVES our new yard! 
She is getting more exercise than ever!


----------



## Rudy

This ones For the Great( Nelly)  and Partners lol

sorry Mate ;D

She got wild remote and free 

No blogs no fogs no copy and pasters :

Nelly on the left over 30 Reds in the River 

Getting some

Live action Fun

Go Nelly and feed the Partner some 

2 boxes of Whey and power bands 


sent with the fighting stick ;D


----------



## Suliko

Here's my Nr. 1 poser - Pacsirta - again : She's just asking for it!


----------



## tech_dog

I'm really going to miss summer.....


----------



## nict9

Helping wash the garden furniture ;D


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Rudy, your picture reminds me of my dogs!

Here's my entry of of my fearless Luna:


----------



## CatK

It isn't hard to be totally in love with them is it...


----------



## Laika

From trip to the beach last weekend. Laika giving me a preview of her more mature self in a few years!


----------



## redbirddog

Miles and miles of trails.
In the picture, downtown San Francisco is 25 miles straight ahead as the crow flies.


----------



## MilesMom

My proud mommy moment of the month. Took Chase and Miles to a swimming channel at the beach, which Miles loves. I thought Chase might go in after Miles, but was assuming he would watch for a little bit before taking the plunge. He jumped in right after Miles, no fear, just wanting to keep up with his brother


----------



## tknafox2

The Joy's of Puppy Teeth! Fergy eating the railing...caught in the act.
12 weeks old today


----------



## emilycn

hitting the puppy crack (aka, yogurt)


----------



## harrigab

here's my entry for this month, stopped off at the weir to see if any salmon were jumping,


----------



## Lyndam

Autumn is coming and Ruby is booking her place by the fire ...


----------



## VMakes6

Roger's (5 months) message for one of his girls, slipped into her lunch bag for her sixth birthday


----------



## harrigab

Rudy, you'd already entered a pic


----------



## Rudy

No sir I did not 

that enter was For USER Nelly  and I clearly stated this on the Post Sir

please reread the post ;D


----------



## harrigab

Rudy said:


> No sir I did not
> 
> that enter was For USER Nelly  and I clearly stated this on the Post Sir
> 
> please reread the post ;D


which pic do you want up Rudy? if you want the one I deleted then I'd have to delete the one for Nelly that's all. If there's more than one pic per member it gets to be a nightmare come voting time. I'm trying to think of ways to get round only posting one pic so we can all possibly post more than one pic, but at the moment I can't see a way to do it, (I do have seed of an idea germinating in my little brain that *might* work.


----------



## datacan

I sometimes soak those kind of seeds in wine to germinate faster... *results may vary


----------



## GarysApollo

datacan said:


> I sometimes soak those kind of seeds in wine to germinate faster... *results may vary


 Me too!


----------



## GarysApollo

My little man Ares about to eat his older brother Apollo


----------



## R E McCraith

Sept - Pic - PIKE & I on the way 2 the pond farm - Danville Ky in lock down after 3 killed in a robbery - GOD save us all !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith

Har - PIKE has always been a water PUP - at 2years old did start swimming like a LAB LOL - some things U can not teach!!!!!!!!!! what I love !!!! LEAVES A WAKE BEHIND HIM - a pup in the feild is what they were bred 4 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlmaPup

Zoomies around the house, then a sudden STOP


----------



## R E McCraith

Har - that is 1 ugly mutt !!!!!!!!! where can we get 1 - as in LIFE - beauty is in the eye of the beholder - U haVe the VVinner !!!!!!!!! GOT my VVVVVote !!!!!!! ? WEIR - must not GO 2 strip BARS - LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> Har - that is 1 ugly mutt !!!!!!!!! where can we get 1 - as in LIFE - beauty is in the eye of the beholder - U haVe the VVinner !!!!!!!!! GOT my VVVVVote !!!!!!!


lol, not only is she ugly, she's mean and ornery too!, just the way I like them ;D


----------



## R E McCraith

Har answer 2 ? WEIR in a strip club !!!!!!!!! - NOTHING - LOL -


----------



## Kafka

Not sure if this is allowed... 
but since I showed a lot of fun pictures of Kafka already (see 'first NAVHDA training day') 
I thought I'd submit something a bit different... (the silhouette is Kafka!)
I love this forum!
I hope you like it


----------



## Kafka

;D thanks for posting RBD..I was starting to wonder if someone would get it  (Also because it's an international forum..not all might be familiar with Deere)
Kafka is my little jumping deer!


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Scarlett Pointing a bird in South Dakota. Did an antique sepia thing on it. I like it.


----------



## R E McCraith

Ken how is the bird population in your area?


----------



## Nelly

Aw Rud I just saw my photo ;D love the action shots!


----------



## harrigab

awaiting Sniper John's gator pic and Texas Red's sunrise pic.....


----------



## texasred

There is no V in my sunrise picture.
If John submits Dash with the gator, he has my vote.


----------



## harrigab

TexasRed said:


> There is no V in my sunrise picture.
> If John submits Dash with the gator, he has my vote.


I didn't put in rules that there had to be a V in pic Debs


----------



## texasred

Between Nelly and Kens pictures, and now possibly Johns.
I'm not going to submit one this month.
One of those 3 great pictures with a V in it deserves to win.

I have plenty more sunrises left in me.


----------



## Capa

Scout wants in !


----------



## FLgatorgirl

If Sniper John enters the gator pic, I would say it is a done deal. However, I will still enter my silly girl. 

Ellie had a horsefly bothering her yesterday and she couldn't seem to catch him so she had some sort of crazy rolling fest in the grass!


----------



## harrigab

I agree gator girl, done deal if SJ enters his pic. Rudy tried to enter it, but I took it down, we need Sniper to enter it, in my mind it's the pic of the year so far.


----------



## sniper john

I probably would have entered the picture of Blaze in the canoe over sentimental reasons, but alright, here is Dash Rip Rock with my son's gator instead. I will admit it is a very cool picture.


----------



## Kafka

If there is something like picture of the year, I would say that it is sniper john's!


----------



## WireyV

Last minute change - found this one where Rigby is bearing an uncanny resemblance to a certain cat from Shrek


----------



## Nelly

Har, I need to give credit to someone else for my photo, is that allowed? Trying to get the name now!


*Credit for my photo goes to Laura and Richard Allan who are not on the forum but were taking pictures at this particular Viz Whizz!


----------



## harrigab

Nelly said:


> Har, I need to give credit to someone else for my photo, is that allowed? Trying to get the name now!


yeah, that's fine Nelly.


----------



## harrigab

any chance of re-sizing Green?


----------



## einspänner

.


----------



## Green

harrigab said:


> any chance of re-sizing Green?


Oops, sorry


----------



## tknafox2

I LOVE the butt shot!!! I think you should have just left it as is!!!
It is my favorite part of the V , except for the ears, and the chest coulic, and the butt swirls, and the cat feet, and the brown nose, and the amber eyes, and the angel wings, and the wonderful kisses, and cuddles, etc... etc... Butt I reall love your original post!!!


----------



## dmak

Kauzy and I doing some early season elk hunting. We've seen a few bulls but its still pretty warm and they haven't herded up yet. We only have 1spike and 1 cow tag this season


----------



## harrigab

Not rushing you Sniper John,,but get your skates on fella,,less than 24 hours afore I have to close thread, we'd all hate a pic of that calibre to be lost into archives.


----------



## einspänner

harrigab said:


> Not rushing you Sniper John,,but get your skates on fella,,less than 24 hours afore I have to close thread, we'd all hate a pic of that calibre to be lost into archives.


He posted it. Look on page 3.


----------



## Ksana

Working on a shoe retrieving skills...


----------



## harrigab

einspänner said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not rushing you Sniper John,,but get your skates on fella,,less than 24 hours afore I have to close thread, we'd all hate a pic of that calibre to be lost into archives.
> 
> 
> 
> He posted it. Look on page 3.
Click to expand...

oh yes ;D


----------



## Darcy1311

This is my September photo, it's not that good  but I am struggling with my equipment... ??? : hoping Santa brings me a decent camera this Christmas. :


----------



## VictoriaW

Going with the sentimental entry this month. Here is Gracie & her mother:


----------



## OttosMama

Mr wrinkles


----------

